# Shooting manual



## DCM1024 (Mar 17, 2013)

I thought I was there. I had shot thousands of frames, determined where I wanted to be then had a major fail. Late in the day I became complacent and forgot to double check my exposure which resulted in a number of over exposed frames. This was just a fun day at the zoo, but I can't take the chance on a paid shoot. Any suggestions? I am aware I am imperfect and have more to learn.


----------



## pierceography (Mar 17, 2013)

I always have highlight overexposure blink warnings enabled. Then I always know if my images are pushed too far to the right. Very useful and often photo saving feature.


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you, a very good suggestion. I had turned the blinked off for some reason.


----------



## AJ (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, be sure to enable the blinkies.

Also, when shooting M, get in the habit of watching the meter when looking through the viewfinder. If it reads way under- or overexposed, then you may need to adjust your exposure.


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just took a look at the camera and discovered I accidentally changed the wrong setting at some point - exposure compensation was at +3, which definitely explains the over exposed images. Both suggestions made are appreciated and will be implemented, thank you.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 18, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> I just took a look at the camera and discovered I accidentally changed the wrong setting at some point - exposure compensation was at +3, which definitely explains the over exposed images. Both suggestions made are appreciated and will be implemented, thank you.



EC doesnt do anything in manual mode though unless its flash EC with an on camera flash


----------



## BruinBear (Mar 18, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> DCM1024 said:
> 
> 
> > I just took a look at the camera and discovered I accidentally changed the wrong setting at some point - exposure compensation was at +3, which definitely explains the over exposed images. Both suggestions made are appreciated and will be implemented, thank you.
> ...



I might be wrong on this but i think EC will still affect the ISO in manual if you have it set to auto ISO.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 18, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > DCM1024 said:
> ...



Yea, if you're in M with Auto-ISO it'll crank the ISO up to try and meet the +3 EV that was selected.


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 18, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> BruinBear said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



I was in Auto-ISO, and just obviously stopped paying attention to what I was doing. I wasn't checking the lcd screen either, and didn't realize I had an issue until I got home. On the other hand, for the first time in two years I got my boyfriend out of program mode and using a lens other than the 24-105. He is _very_ stubborn.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 18, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > DCM1024 said:
> ...



no it doesn't unfortunately THAT would be good if it did though


----------

